# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Jeu du Compte est bon [Sources]

## jca

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Jeu du Compte est bon.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## Roland Chastain

> Qu'en pensez-vous ?


Bonjour !

J'ai t surpris (je ne dois pas avoir t le seul) de constater que l'archive propose contient seulement un excutable. Ce qui serait intressant pour nous autres, ce serait d'avoir le code, ventuellement avec quelques mots d'explication.  :;): 

En attendant, je vais lire ceci.

----------


## irazizou

franchement c'est un forum formidable mais on a besoin du code source  ::(:  du compte est bon en delphi j'ai trouv just lexcutable !!!  ::(:

----------


## Roland Chastain

> on a besoin du code source


Le lien que j'ai donn plus haut pointe vers un article qui est accompagn d'un code source complet.

----------


## irazizou

::calim2::  je ne vois aucun lien  ::(:  sauf "tlcharger le compte est bon" en vert c'est just l'executable  ::(:  j'ai besoin besoin du code source :/ vous pouvez le copiez sur le msg du la discussion  ::oops::  !!!

----------


## tourlourou

Dessille-toi : message de Roland du 16/08/2014, 20h38 ; 2me de cette discussion ! Il se termine par un lien intressant  lire, et avec du code...

----------


## Charly910

Bonjour,

Est ce toi Jca qui a publi cet article sur Developpez, avec le code source ? ou bien tu l'as amlior et compil ?

A+ Charly

----------


## irazizou

mais si en revenons au jeux les 6 chiffres + le chiffre qu'on veux l'atteindre ils ont affich alatoirement c..d il faut utiliser la Fct random !!!!

----------


## Charly910

Oui, mais ce n'tait qu'un exemple de l'auteur qui fonctionne.

Si on prend des nombres au hasard, il faut mettre un message si le compte n'est pas bon et donner le rsultat le proche. Voil le code lgrement modifi :



```

```

A+
Charly

----------


## irazizou

mais quelle le role du PROCHE et Voisin !!!!

----------


## Charly910

Bonjour,
Proche et Voisin sont redondants (j'ai fait cela vite !) mais ils servent  dterminer la valeur la plus proche du nombre  trouver quand on ne peut pas trouver le nombre exact (comme dans le jeu "des chiffres et des lettres")

A+
Charly

----------


## irazizou

donc la dclaration du proche est voisin ce sont des entier !!!! 
et a propos la declarations du "Nombres" 
type tab           = array[0..6] of longint ;
Const Nombres      : tab        = (963,25,5,4,3,3,1) ; a va changer puis qu'on a utilis random    ::roll::

----------

